

Why the World Will Run Out of Helium - wallflower
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/6757fcdaa283

======
throwaway_yy2Di
Or maybe history _doesn 't_ end in a few decades, maybe technology doesn't
completely shut down beyond the immediate planning horizon. In which case it's
not at a constrained resource at all:

* Current helium consumption is 30,000 tons/year

* There's 3 billion tons in the atmosphere (replenished at 3,000 tons/year), which we already know how to extract (liquefy air and distill the cryogenic liquids), and only lack a few orders of magnitude of industrial capacity

* 1,000 terawatts of D+T fusion, a modest extrapolation (100x humanity's current energy level), would yield 100,000 tons/year of synthetic He-4. Numbers for fission are worse

* The planet Jupiter is 10% helium

